
Makepad: WebGL for the masses - wildekek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2z3UvzXTf4
======
wildekek
Testdrive:
[https://makepad.github.io/makepad.html](https://makepad.github.io/makepad.html)
Source:
[https://github.com/makepad/makepad.github.io](https://github.com/makepad/makepad.github.io)

